# List of Free Email Hosting with Custom Domain



## sv01 (Jul 3, 2014)

If you want to host your own mail server then follow tutorial written by wlanboy.

1. Yandex 


1,000 mail accounts.
Server location Russia
2. Zoho


5 email account.
Server location -
3. Mail.ru


1000 mail account
4. Mrmail


1GB mailbox!
50MB attachments!
Full Webmail access
All Zimbra Features - including Briefcase!
opcorn:


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

Zoho works pretty well.

It's 10 email users with 5 GB space per user.


----------



## RH-Calvin (Jul 4, 2014)

No doubt about it, I too had experiences with Zoho in the past and it works very well.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 3, 2014)

5. Inbox.eu


```
3 users
Secure SSL encryption
15 GB/user
```


----------



## jvkz (Sep 16, 2014)

+1 for zoho mail but still missing the free Google apps for custom domain


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks guys i looking forward to use them


----------

